# vod not available?



## jjeeffff (Jul 23, 2008)

When I go to the on demand screen I get a blank screen with a message that says 1000 dtv is currently not available. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

jjeeffff said:


> When I go to the on demand screen I get a blank screen with a message that says 1000 dtv is currently not available. Any ideas on how to fix this?


Was it working in the past? (do you have your DVR connected to the internet?)


----------



## jjeeffff (Jul 23, 2008)

barryb said:


> Was it working in the past? (do you have your DVR connected to the internet?)


Yes it was working in the past, I am connected to the internet, use mrv flawlessly with my other dvr upstairs.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

jjeeffff said:


> Yes it was working in the past, I am connected to the internet, use mrv flawlessly with my other dvr upstairs.


MRV is local (on your network), VOD is an internet connection.

Try re-running your network set up to be sure the unit in question is connected to the internet.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

actualy goto menu>setup>system setup>info&test and run test there..


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

jjeeffff said:


> When I go to the on demand screen I get a blank screen with a message that says 1000 dtv is currently not available. Any ideas on how to fix this?


Can I ask what model DVR you have? I've never had an issue (always had the NR and CE's) up until 3/9 when I got the last NR

Since the last NR, my HR20-100 works fine for a few days after a reset from the menu.. then I lose VOD again.. MRV and everything works fine.. but the blasted VOD/Cinema on Demand goes away.. Doesn't do it on my other HR20-700's and HR23's..

Wondering if now a weird fluke with the latest NR.. As I've seen a few others post about this on their HR20-100's....


----------



## jjeeffff (Jul 23, 2008)

I reran the network setup and that got it going again. Thanks to all for the help!!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

jjeeffff said:


> I reran the network setup and that got it going again. Thanks to all for the help!!


Congrats.


----------

